# Should be a good summer



## Just_Joshin (Sep 12, 2009)

With all this early warm weather thought i'd go for another quick bush walk. Same spot as last time and once again.....same 2 reptiles are last time, haha, Red Belly and Eastern Water Skink. Thankfully i got a better pic of the RBB this time AND he was buried in thick bush compared to the one in the open last time. Go figure? 

. Looks like herping this summer is gonna be good. This is 3/3 trips in terms of finding something decent  ......Anyway, hope you like the pics

*P.porphyriacus*







*Eulamprus quoyii (playing hide and seek!)*




http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e226/juggy84/EulamprusquoyiiBulli11-09-2009.jpg


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 12, 2009)

nice pics, I also saw a huge red belly today, shame I didnt take the camera out. it went into an old hut and stuck its head out as if it was guarding its door, was very cute. also saw a jacky dragon and some delicate garden skinks


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice mate , got to get up there with you one arvo .


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice stuff, i also saw a RBBS and 3 Lacie Monitors today, only got pic's of the Red Belly the lacie monitors all ran away from me.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## KingSirloin (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't know how you people spot these things, I go bushwalking and lucky if I get to see an ant.


----------



## bundysnake (Sep 12, 2009)

hahahaha an ant..........LOL


----------

